# 2 buzzards shot & dumped in a ditch



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

On the edge of Burton Constable Estate East Yorkshire, £1,000 reward for anyone with information on these barbaric shootings. Theres a police video about the incident on the link.

Birds of prey found shot dead near Sproatley in 'wholly barbaric' act (video) | This is Hull and East Riding


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is very sad, whats the poor buzzards ever done to deserve this treatment. I think they are wonderful birds.


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

poor things, such beautiful birds


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*How bloody sad..Such beautiful birds, i hope the culprits are caught.*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Crime against birds of prey is Huge! just check out the link............

Map of poisoned birds of prey

These were RSPB recomendations set out to the government to in 2010, course many in this government have vested interests in game shoots.........

 Conduct a full review of the enforcement of
wildlife crime in England, and fully
implement the recommendations of the
reviews in Scotland andWales (page 22).

 Increase support for the UKWildlife Crime
Priority to tackle raptor persecution and
address inadequate law enforcement (p 25).

 Introduction of a vicarious liability offence to
make managers and employers responsible
for the actions of their gamekeepers (p 45).

 Improve recording and reporting of wildlife
crime and make the killing of birds of prey a
recorded crime (page 11).

 Update legislative provisions in England,
Wales and Northern Ireland, to include
controls on possession of pesticides (p 12).

 Work with the European Union to
strengthen the penalties available under
cross-compliance so that anyone
contravening EUWildlife Directives faces
having their single farm payment withdrawn
(page 39).

 Modernise game shooting regulation (p 17).


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm probably being thick here, but, why do people want these birds killed?
When hubby and i go to Wales we spend hours watching the buzzards and other birds we don't get to see here.*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm probably being thick here, but, why do people want these birds killed?
> When hubby and i go to Wales we spend hours watching the buzzards and other birds we don't get to see here.*


oops i actually meant this link Janice http://www.rspb.org.uk/Images/birdcrime2010_tcm9-293799.pdf

The main culprits are game keepers & pigeon fanciers..

oh it makes my day when i see a buzzard or infact any raptor... awesome birds 

.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> oops i actually meant this link Janice http://www.rspb.org.uk/Images/birdcrime2010_tcm9-293799.pdf
> 
> The main culprits are game keepers & pigeon fanciers..
> 
> ...


*Well i'm gob smacked.
I never knew traps were used to catch/kill them. It never ceases to amaze me at the lengths people will go to with their bloody cruelty.*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

At this time of year, much more likely to be pigeon fanciers, their season is just about to start whereas the shooting season has just finished


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

theres a petition to try to stop gamekeeper persecution of our birds of prey by licensing them...i think this is a great idea LICENSING OF UPLAND GROUSE MOORS & GAMEKEEPERS Licencing of upland grouse moors and gamekeepers. - e-petitions



JANICE199 said:


> *Well i'm gob smacked.
> I never knew traps were used to catch/kill them. It never ceases to amaze me at the lengths people will go to with their bloody cruelty.*


yes these amoral people are monsters imo Janice. just check out the recent incident of the Golden Eagle found with both its legs shattered...dumped by the side of the road.& left to die..it took 5 days! golden eagle | Raptor Persecution Scotland



rona said:


> At this time of year, much more likely to be pigeon fanciers, their season is just about to start whereas the shooting season has just finished


Its Peregrin and Sparrowhawks pigeon fanciers hate Rona not buzzards.

This was the estate manager reaction "I think someone has wanted to cause trouble by driving by and throwing them from a vehicle on to the estate"....what an odd thing to say looking at the comments at the bottom of that article it seems im not the only one.

Read more: Manager at Burton Constable estate says shooting of birds of prey is 'disgusting' | This is Hull and East Riding
Follow us: @thisishull on Twitter | thisishull on Facebook


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

I was very upset when i hear about the such pretty birds.


----------

